# 2008 SystemSix 1 with a Hollowgram BB30 crank ?



## erasmo (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi dear Forum:

I would like to purchase a 2008 Cannondale SystemSix 1, but I need a Hollowgram BB30 crankset, in order I could later install a CinQo power meter spider.

How could I get this ensamble delivered ?

No 2008 SystemSix model appears to offer a Hollowgram crankset 

How could I get a 2008 SystemSix 1 with a Hollowgram crankset, instead of the Carbon crank that comes factory-installed ?

Could Cannondale factory swap cranksets if asked ?

How much should I expect to pay additionally for the Hollowgram crankset swapping ?

I just dont want to have to purchase an extra Hollowgram crankset (after I bougth the SystemSix 1 bike, with the Carbon crank), just to replace the Carbon, and have later 2 cranksets for one bike 

Thank you very much for any suggestion

Regards


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

Where are you located? In the US the systemsix 1 does come with bb30 crank. I had heard in other parts of the world this may not be the case.


----------



## erasmo (Sep 19, 2007)

Centainly, the 2008 SystemsSix 1 do come with a BB30 crankset, but it is a Carbon crank, not a Hollowgram one (being both Carbon and Hollowgram cranks BB30)

And I do need a Hollowgram crank for its detachable spider, so I could later replace the Hollowgram spider with the CinQo powermeter spider (the Carbon crank has no detachable spider, as its spider is fixed with the crank arm)

So my question is: Could Cannondale factory-swap the Carbon crank in its SystemSix 1 with a Hollowgram crankset ? At what price ?

Thanks


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

Recently order a SystemSix frame and it came with the Hallowgram SL. My LBS said there was a $200.00 difference between the carbon and the Hallowgram crankset at the time I ordered. Talk to your LBS and see if they will do an in-store swap!


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

The $200 upgrade definitely seems like a steal.

But I'd caution against making any plans based on a power meter that is vaporware. 

If you don't need to swap the PM between bikes, buy the System Six with the carbon crank, sell the crank and get a Cannondale SRM.


----------



## erasmo (Sep 19, 2007)

Yes, of course, I will have to wait and see (very carefully) how does the new CinQo powermeter work and cost 

There is still a lot of time between now and its introduction (december 2007), and I can wait that long

But if the CinQo powermeter spider (coupled with a Garmin Edge 705 GPSr) prove to be a better (as in cost) option than the SRM combo, I think I will take my chances 

I hope I could also get a 200 USD Hollowgram crank upgrade ... as has already been described: a real steal. Congrats !

A propo: I have received Cannondale's reply to my inquiries, and it seems like I will have to look forward for a crankset LBS-swap, as C'dale: _"does not do special orders"_ 

Regards


----------



## rsagastegui (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello. I just upgraded my ride to a SuperSix w/hollowgram SI cranks & SRM. I should've done my homework before buying, 'cause I now realize I can't use the same 50/34 combo that I had before. If I decide to keep the 53/39 SRM, can I temporarly just swap spider & rings to compact for a specific trip (in addition of course to a shorter chain and lowering my front derailleur), or am I better off swaping the whole crank for a BB30 specific compact crank? I know they are pricey, that's why I am looking at my options...


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Technically you can swap the spider and rings, but it's a bit of a pain (need the special lockring tool) and you'd have to re-calibrate the SRM each time.

You also can get another Cannondale BB30 crank and just swap the drive side arm/ rings, which is very easy.

Or you can get a FSA crank, in which case you'd have to also swap the spindle - more work.

Personally, I'd just go with a wider range cassette and grind a bit- you can get away with some pretty large rear cogs as long as you don't go big-big. Between the potential to damage the aluminum crank bolts (why doesn't Cdale provide temporary steel ones to install the arms?!) and the need to recalibrate the SRM, it's a bit of gamble/ hassle to be switching the crank on the regular.


----------



## rsagastegui (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info ! I will probably end up using my 29 campy on the back and 38 on the front, which i believe is the smallest I can use. I live in the Poconos in PA so it seems like it's aways uphill. I use 34/29 for six gap in GA and my knees certainly appreciate it. Last option would be a non srm hollowgram crank, and a wireless powertap wheel. Hopefully with the money i get from the SRM I can get both .. Thanks again !


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I contact SRM and they told me Cannondale is not giving them the approval for 50/34 version on the SRM, they could do it but need Cannondale permission to do so.


----------



## rsagastegui (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok, it's official. The bike came in, I put it together and rode it friday and saturday.. it's a shame but I admit I am a sissy, I need a compact setup. I will probably sell my Hollogram SRM and ger just a std spider for a 50/34 chainring combination. Thanks for the information...


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

It would be easier to get the spider and compact rings from Cannondale then a crank, lead time is mid December for delivery unless you have the time to wait for the new crank.


----------

